# Would you upload nude pics of your ex?



## Mina84 (Jan 2, 2011)

If you had nude pics of your ex, would you upload them for revenge or fun?


----------



## Daktoria (Sep 21, 2010)

You aren't seriously asking people to implicate themselves, are you?

How about this - if someone isn't willing to upload pictures after a (nasty) breakup, would you view someone as lacking confidence?

Likewise, if someone wasn't willing to have pictures uploaded after a (nasty) breakup, would you view someone as lacking confidence?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Nah I think thats mean. (Unless they uploaded pics of me )


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Only if they where to upload mine.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

You would seriously want to (possibly) ruin someone's life if the pics get circulated too much and receive too much attention?


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Oh god no. That'd be a horrible thing to do. I don't do to others what I wouldn't want done to me. For the most part. But that's a definite no-no.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

No way


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

no better to move on than to get revenge


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Barette said:


> Oh god no. That'd be a horrible thing to do. I don't do to others what I wouldn't want done to me. For the most part. But that's a definite no-no.


You sound like a great girl


----------



## mardymoo (Jan 8, 2013)

No way, treat others how you wish to be treated n all that.


----------



## BrookeHannigan (Mar 29, 2012)

No cus dont want or need naked pics of my current bf or a ex blegh


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Daktoria said:


> You aren't seriously asking people to implicate themselves, are you?
> 
> How about this - if someone isn't willing to upload pictures after a (nasty) breakup, would you view someone as lacking confidence?
> 
> Likewise, if someone wasn't willing to have pictures uploaded after a (nasty) breakup, would you view someone as lacking confidence?


What on earth does confidence or the lack of it have to do with it? Moral scruples, but _confidence_?



little toaster said:


> You would seriously want to (possibly) ruin someone's life if the pics get circulated too much and receive too much attention?


MTE. It's an incredibly vindictive, damaging thing to do to betray somebody like that.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

lisbeth said:


> What on earth does confidence or the lack of it have to do with it? Moral scruples, but _confidence_?


It doesn't, but a lot of people just assume you don't do it because you don't have enough confidence to do such a thing.


----------



## JustKittenRightMeow (Jul 25, 2011)

I wouldn't even if they treated me like crap or cheated on me. It's not right and I know I wouldn't want someone to do that to me so it's only fair.


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

No that would be terrible


----------



## Imspartacus (Sep 29, 2012)

:no


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Lol no I would not do that...


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Sure. :-|


----------



## Luna Sea (Apr 4, 2012)

No. Even if they murdered my pets or something, I still wouldn't do that.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

little toaster said:


> It doesn't, but a lot of people just assume you don't do it because you don't have enough confidence to do such a thing.


What the ****? That's a completely sociopathic way of thinking.

Besides, how much confidence does it actually take to sit alone at home on your computer and post some pictures on the internet that can't even be traced back to you except by the person who sent them, who in all likelihood would be too humiliated to even own up to the pictures existing, let alone challenge you about it? Like, _you_ are not the person who's going to see negative personal consequences for this. It doesn't take any confidence on your part at all.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

TristanS said:


> No. Even if they murdered my pets or something, I still wouldn't do that.


Theres something wrong with you then :no


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

i would never do that whatsoever, guess im just not a jerk or douchebag in nature, which is why i never get any girls


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

No, living happily without her is the best revenge or fun I can have.


----------



## TheTraveler (Jan 31, 2013)

I think he or she is trying to troll?


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Mina84 said:


> If you had nude pics of your ex, would you upload them for revenge or fun?


Surely it would be for revenge, what's fun got to do with it? My answer is definitely not.


----------



## Unknown88 (Aug 21, 2012)

I would never be so petty. I hate my ex boyfriend but I have no desire to reach out and harm him in any way, I have no pictures of him like that but if I did I would probably just delete them all like I did with all the regular pictures. Uploading such pictures could damage careers, relationships, it's not worth it.



Borophyll said:


> No, living happily without her is the best revenge or fun I can have.


I agree totally. If you have a cruel and manipulative ex then what will infuriate them the most is you cutting them off and moving on. They'll hate that they no longer have power over you.


----------



## Soilwork (May 14, 2012)

Wasn't there a story in the news about this recently? I think a porn site specifically catered for these kinds of pictures and so some women found her pictures on it and sued the site. Something like that anyway.

As for the question, no because I'm not that malicious.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Could do, won't do.


----------



## flamingwind (Jan 1, 2013)

I had erotic pics of my former friend and even though she really p*ssed me off I still didn't post them online. I deleted them. Now if I got cheated on or something like that I don't know what I might do.


----------



## ApathyDivine (Feb 28, 2012)

No, I wouldn't. I'm not mean enough to do something like that


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Um no. I'm not an idiot.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

No, of course not.
That's absolutely horrible.. not to mention illegal.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Nope


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

No, I don't hate my exes. And even if I did, I wouldn't resort to something as childish as that.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Anyone who would do something like this should be dragged out into the street and shot.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Yes, I would. 




















Just kidding.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

I would if they did something bad enough for me to want to seek revenge. But it would be unlikely.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

I don't even want to be in possession of these kinds of things.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Monotony said:


> Theres something wrong with you then :no


:lol

And no I wouldn't. I'm too much of a forgiving person anyway, so if I did it I'd probably regret it straight away.


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

No.


----------



## Puppet Master (Jan 1, 2012)

If I had an ex I wouldn't I'm not that ****ing weak.


----------



## niacin (May 26, 2012)

That would be an awful thing to do. Not to mention an invasion of privacy.


----------

